# apache2 und pdf



## micha_volk (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Ich bin am verzweifeln!

Ich bin aus einem Hosting-Paket ungestiegen auf einen dedizierten Server.

Auf der Seite sind verschiedenste .pdf´s hinterlegt, die mit einem direkten Link
aufgerufen werden.

Die ganze Zeit war es so, dass mit dem Klick ein neues Fenster geöffnet, in dem Fenster
der Acrobat Reader gestartet wurde und während des Downloads die ersten, bereits
geladenen Seiten angezeigt werden.

Nun ist es so, dass je nach Einstellung in mime.types folgendes Verhalten auftritt:

in mime.types ist application/pdf pdf gesetzt:
neues Fenster, Reader startet, Download beginnt (bis hierher gut), dann Fehlermeldung
Datei beginnt nicht mit %PDF-

in mime.types ist application/x-pdf pdf gesetzt:
neues Fenster, Download beginnt, nach Abschluss des Downloads wird der Reader
geöffnet

Also beides Fälle, wie ich es eigentlich NICHT haben will.

Wer hat noch ein Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

An den pdf´s und am Browser ( IE6 ) liegt es garantiert nicht, da es vorher funktionierte und andere pdf´s auf anderen Servern Einwandrei funktionieren.

Mit Lynx habe ich mal die Header überprüft. Es wird der korrekte Content-Type
übertragen.

Also, sprüht eure Ideen...

Danke und Gruss,
Micha


----------



## RedWing (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
die Forumssuche ist dein Freund

Schau mal da:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials168830.html&highlight=pdf

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## micha_volk (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Schade, den Beitrag habe ich schon mindestens 3 mal studiert. Es beschreibt
wie man den Fehler %PDF- wegbekommt, löst aber nicht mein Problem.

Gruss,
Micha


----------

